# controlling temp. and humidity



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 24, 2011)

I need a good sized blower to keep the temps where I want them. I use a variable control for speed, and depending on the outside temps that get pulled through floor vents, things can get pretty warm running 2 600 watt lumatec duals.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 24, 2011)

Get a CAP 6", 440cfm fan. Like $100 at the hydro shop. I usually go to the one in Edmonds. Duct those lights, R6 insulated from the Depot. I hope you got a AC ready. If not, mini split on ebay. I see amazing deals on them right now. Summer is coming, be prepared.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2011)

:yeahthat:
all good advice. 


must duct those lights, need a/c, try styrofoam from HD instead of fiberglass insulation. So easy to mess with and cut. 


Make ur grow space a giant igloo cooler


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2011)

another point: how will yu get above the grow to raise the lights? a chain suuuuuucks. Buy pro-grip light lifters...you will thank me.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 24, 2011)

i'm always amazed at what an occilating fan will do for things too...


----------



## my my (Mar 24, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> another point: how will yu get above the grow to raise the lights? a chain suuuuuucks. Buy pro-grip light lifters...you will thank me.


 
Very Good advice!
been down that path. is on my next on the list.


----------



## Locked (Mar 24, 2011)

Pro grip light hangers rock.....no others even come close.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2011)

:headbang: 
rock on!


----------



## Locked (Mar 24, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Buy pro-grip light lifters...you will thank me.





			
				OGKushman said:
			
		

> :headbang:
> rock on!


If they were a chick I wld want them to have my baby......:hubba:.


----------

